# Quinn Essential First cover and waiting lists



## Cambodia (10 May 2012)

Like everyone else I am looking to cut costs this year and I am now looking at renewing my health insurance. I was on Aviva Business Plan and now am looking at "downgrading" to Essential First with Quinn 

This plan gives me a semi-private room in a public hospital, cover for cardiac procedures in Mater Private/Beacon but no cover in private hospitals such as the Bons (I'm based in Cork). In principle I dont have an issue with not being in a private hospital or not having a private room.

My concern is around waiting times - Public Hospital (semi-private cover as mentioned above) versus Private Hospital - has anyone any experience as to where there would be a big difference in waiting times? I realise it will depend on the procedure and how busy the hospitals are at the time but anything in the way or a steer would be much appreciated.


----------

